# Where to look for used cars online?



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

cars.com isn't terrible.

You may also want to try your local newspaper's website, people do amazingly still use classifieds.


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got a buddy who's used Carmax a few times.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

craigslist.

Can't beat it. You are not the right kind of buyer for it, though. You need to know cars and have cash on hand, and be very responsive to the right ads. For the last years, we bought and sold all of our cars on craigslist. And calling people idiots goes both ways, as buyers are much worse than sellers. They come unprepared, have no money to buy with, and only burn your gas and tell you BS about your car. But I had some amazing deals off craigslist.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> You are not the right kind of buyer for it, though. You need to know cars and have cash on hand, and be very responsive to the right ads. For the last years, we bought and sold all of our cars on craigslist. And calling people idiots goes both ways, as buyers are much worse than sellers. They come unprepared, have no money to buy with, and only burn your gas and tell you BS about your car. But I had some amazing deals off craigslist.


Hardly. I am the perfect buyer. I have yet to find the right seller. 

I've spent my entire life since I was 14 working on cars. I have more than enough cash on hand for both vehicles that I want and then some. I'm just not falling for someones highly disguised POS. 

I know what the value of the cars I want is, and I do not mind paying a little more than what they are worth if they are in that good of condition.

I didn't call all people idiots. I said "some of the morons". 

Don't add text to my post. :no:

"Some of the morons" refers to the people that say that there is nothing wrong with the car, yet when I go to look at it, its obviously been wrecked before, has bad rings, a slipping transmission, lien on the title, etc...

If you say there is nothing wrong with the car, then that means that there is NOTHING WRONG WITH THE CAR. Not, "nothing wrong with the car, except for this little surprise I failed to mention until you drove way out of your way to come see it!...."

I drove 75+ miles one way to look at a car that the seller said was flawless. When I got there, it was very obvious that this car had been wrecked before. 
For one, the paint code didn't match the actual color of the vehicle. #2, Vehicle was listed on CL as a 2004. The tag showed 1999 model year, yet the front clip was the newer body style. Changing the front end does not change the year the car was made.
When questioned, I was told that it had a salvage title. Beforehand, when talking through emails _and_ telephone, I was told "clean Texas title". Apparently, they thought I was the moron that wouldn't notice their cobbled together vehicle. Then, when I called them out about it, I was asked to leave. Waste of a trip for nothing.

How about the sellers who say "email me for more information". Then when you email them, they respond back with a phone number to call. After 3 - 5 days of attempting to contact them, they finally answer and beat around the bush about your questions about the vehicle, never giving a straight answer about one, and still insist that you still come see it in person instead.

Want me to continue on with the people I have dealt with so far? I honestly don't see the point.

You may have had luck on CL, but I haven't. Don't take offense when I refer to "some of the morons" because that's all I have dealt with on there, and i have been looking for over a year now and have yet to find one honest person. Maybe things are different in your state, but in Houston, CL appears to be full of used car salesmen, liars, and con-artists to me. 

Maybe "the right kind of buyer" is someone who thinks they know cars but actually only knows the specs they read on the internet, has money on hand, and doesn't care what they buy, just so long as they get something with 4 wheels and air conditioning in their name? 

Yeah, not me.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Just curious, what actually are you looking for?
It seems some are harder to find then others for different reasons.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

funfool said:


> Just curious, what actually are you looking for?
> It seems some are harder to find then others for different reasons.


One of these:
2004+ Crown Victoria (no P71's) 
2004+ Grand Marquis

One of these: 
1992-1996 F-150 / 300-6/5spd
1992-1997 F-250 351 w/manual tranny
1973-1979 F-100 / 6cyl / manual tranny
2004-2008 F150 4.6 -5.4 w/manual tranny
2004-2008 F250 5.4 w/manual tranny
2004+ Ford ranger 2.3 / 5spd
1993-1995 Lightning



Obviously the F100 is going to be harder to find, and that's not the sellers I was referring to in my initial post. I was actually referring to the people selling the 2004+ CV's/GM's and Rangers, which are still pretty common.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> This isn't a repair thread, so if it's better suited for the Off-Topic section, I apologize.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a used car _and_ truck. I've already narrowed it down to which vehicles I want.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of Craiglsist, myself. bought my 2001 F250 7.3 Powerstroke, a near $10k truck at the time (7 months ago), for $5400.00 cash. Bought my Cutlass Sierra for $1200, with only 70k miles on it. That was a one owner, an elderly lady who bought it brand new and later on became legally blind. Tires alone were worth $1200.00, Pirelli's.

I've sold my old F150 from cl a few years ago, within a few days, and most recently, my mini van within three hours of posting it for sale. 

other than that just what you see on the side of the road. pm me what type of car and truck, years and accessories you want on them, and I'll help you look, keep my eyes open. You're only an hour from me so...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Oops, didn't see your last post. 

1969 F100, $2500. He'll take $2200, I'm sure. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3749025111.html

a '72 for $1500.00
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3809865888.html

a '73 for $3300.00. Looks good, too. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3752214402.html

a '72 for 3k. runs and drives, no mention of motor or tranny option.
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3749303603.html

asking 3k obo for a '77. 302 with a c4 tranny that needs rebuilt.
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3798712916.html


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> Oops, didn't see your last post.
> 
> 1969 F100, $2500. He'll take $2200, I'm sure.
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3749025111.html


Thanks, but i'm aiming for something in a bit better condition, and preferably with a dual master cylinder (1971+). I've had my share of fun with suicide brakes.

That '73 is an auto tranny. I've already seen it.

Thanks for looking. CL, eBay, and Autotrader is my morning routine covering Houston to Austin and then some.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Thanks, but i'm aiming for something in a bit better condition, and preferably with a dual master cylinder (1971+). I've had my share of fun with suicide brakes.
> 
> That '73 is an auto tranny. I've already seen it.
> 
> Thanks for looking. CL, eBay, and Autotrader is my morning routine covering Houston to Austin and then some.


you missed out. the guys from Fast 'n' Loud in Dallas sold their, i think it was a '71, F100 for 20k. it was a tiny beast.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure what Fast 'n' Loud is. TV show? 

20k is more than I want to pay. I was hoping on finding something in decent condition for around 6k as far as the F100 goes.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

this one looks pretty good but it's an auto tranny, I think. not sure why you want a manual and don't say because it's faster because there's not a chance in hell it is.

'71 in Cypress. i bet he'll take $3500.00.
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3803100374.html


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Not sure what Fast 'n' Loud is. TV show?
> 
> 20k is more than I want to pay. I was hoping on finding something in decent condition for around 6k as far as the F100 goes.


Yup, on Discovery. Richard Rawlins, the owner of the garage called Gas Monkey, and Aaron something or another, the master mechanic. Them guys find old beat up junkers and turn 'em into hot rods. They're in Dallas.

and look at the truck they're leaning on! 









and their newest team member, a welder.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> this one looks pretty good but it's an auto tranny, I think. not sure why you want a manual and don't say because it's faster because there's not a chance in hell it is.
> 
> '71 in Cypress. i bet he'll take $3500.00.
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3803100374.html


I've driven manual my entire life and have no interest in an Auto. Manual is more reliable. Gas mileage is better with a manual, though with an F100, does gas mileage even matter? :laughing:

I just personally prefer manual over auto. 

_but the Crown Victoria only comes in Auto...._

When I get a Crown Vic or Marquis, it will be getting a TR3650 swap from a Mustang. Something about a full size, RWD, 4-door American car with a stick shift that just screams fun. America hasn't made that combination in a very long time.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

this was their company truck, used it to haul parts back and forth. sold it as is (hot rodded) for 20k to some customers from the UK.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> I've driven manual my entire life and have no interest in an Auto. Manual is more reliable. Gas mileage is better with a manual, though with an F100, does gas mileage even matter? :laughing:
> 
> I just personally prefer manual over auto.
> 
> ...


that's cool. Before I bought my automatic 7.3 I test drove and almost bought a manual 7.3, everyone was telling me that was the way to go when it came to the diesel truck. Heck no, it took all my energy driving that thing, tired the hell out of me just test driving the thing. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

btw Rockstar, I'm supposed to be coming down to Jamaica Beach this Saturday. Pm me your number if you want to hook up and do some surf fishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> btw Rockstar, I'm supposed to be coming down to Jamaica Beach this Saturday. Pm me your number if you want to hook up and do some surf fishing. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the offer, but i'm going to have to pass. I'm working the next 8 days straight.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

There was a guy out here that rented his lot out to people trying to sell their cars. It had a whole range of cars on his little dirt lot. There was also a free place to sell your car out of a kmart parking lot, that has since moved to Sears. I will be heading down to the Carolinas to buy a few vehicles as soon as the weather cools off down there. Craigslist will be the only game in town for me. I see all those older rust free cars and it becomes a serious addiction. I am going to make the move to a full sized Chevy van.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Thanks for the offer, but i'm going to have to pass. I'm working the next 8 days straight.


next time then.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> next time then.


For sure. Maybe we can hit up a bar or two down on Postoffice St. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> For sure. Maybe we can hit up a bar or two down on Postoffice St. :thumbsup:


now you're speaking my language, friend. :laughing:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3738239138.html

I contacted the seller about this truck and asked them what the small problems were that the truck had. They said that it had a dent in the bed and the gas gauge did not work. No big deal to me, so I set up a time to go see the truck. That was today.

The body is great. It had one tiny spot of surface rust that I could find. Under the hood looks great. The frame had less surface rust than my Ranger. The interior was in excellent condition.

The radiator leaks and was pretty empty when I looked at it. 
The power steering leaks at the steering column. The metal connections just needed to be tightened.
Both valve covers leak. 
The exhaust is someones own creation of 4 glass packs and rusty pipe with holes all through it. 
The tailgate is stuck closed, and someone removed all of the insides so that it couldn't be opened.
The hood latch is bent and requires a screwdriver to get the hood open.
There is a dent in the side of the bed from her son hitting the mail box. Not bad, easily fixable.

The brake lines have a "T" and some strange valve looking thing coming off of the line for the front wheels. (Later, I realized it was a line lock).
The front tires show slightly uneven wear. 
Oil was a little dark in color, but smelled fine.

I found all of this while looking at it parked. Then came the test drive.

It was very windy when we filled the radiator. The lady had some antifreeze, and I asked if she had a funnel, because I didn't want the wind blowing it while I poured it in. She had dogs, and didn't know that antifreeze was deadly to pets. 

With the radiator full, she gave me the keys and a warning. She said be careful, it's a very fast truck and she didn't know why. I was thinking to myself, "she didn't know antifreeze was harmful. I'm probably going to get in and it just be a normal truck."

Wrong.

Someone put some work into the engine and transmission. The truck started up immediately. There is either a pushrod or a lifter ticking away. Truck does not smoke when running. I thought it had a rough idle, but it was actually loping. Due to the exhaust, it was hard to tell. So, I put my foot on the brake pedal and it goes nearly to the floor. Master Cyl was full, but could use a flushing. I figured that I would just go about 30mph for a drive to see how it rides since the brakes aren't safe. 

I put it in Drive and the truck didn't change idle. I BARELY touched the gas and was thrown back into the seat. I chirped the tires in her driveway. I tried this again, this time 100% positive that I am just barely touching the gas and the truck leaps forward. I'm thinking to myself, "holy crap, she wasn't joking". 

So, I idle it to the end of the driveway, let it idle out onto the street and try to touch the gas pedal again. It seriously felt like the gas pedal left the bottom of my foot because it took off so hard. I tried to stay with it and got it going down the road. I seriously never pushed the gas pedal down more than half of an inch or less. It gets up to about 20-30mph and 2nd gear kicked like a shotgun. I took my foot far away from the gas pedal and went to slow down. Brakes are nearly gone. It was hell trying to stop it. 

At 30mph, the whole front end wobbles all over the road. I could not keep it straight. I think the king pins were worn out, along with other front end parts. My Ranger has play in the wheel, but I can still feel when it starts to turn the wheels. In this truck, I couldn't feel anything in the steering wheel.

Thinking this truck wasn't safe to drive, I attempted to turn around in someones driveway. I couldn't stop it soon enough to safely make it in the driveway I was aiming for, so I let it go down to the next driveway. I put it in reverse, and it sounded like the truck was still idling in neutral (stall?). I tried my hardest to just lightly touch the gas pedal so I can back out and ended up throwing a little bit of rocks around, but it got it moving. Once I was back out on the street again, and clear of any traffic this time. I pushed the gas a little harder to see what would happen. Exactly as I expected. It wanted to burn the tires down. I let off the gas and let it idle back to the ladies house never going more than 20mph.

I parked it and told her that is the scariest truck I have ever driven. She said "yeah, I told you it would go fast".

I told her that I may not be as interested in the truck now, as I was before due to all of the work it needs and asked her how negotiable she was on the price. The lowest she would go was $3,000. I told her that I was told that the truck only had a dent in the side and a nonfunctional gas guage. I found tons of other things wrong with it, and 3k is more than I am willing to pay for it, so I am going to take a day to think it over and call her tomorrow. With me saying that, I would be glad to tell her everything I found wrong with it, just in case she wanted to have some more work done to it, and because I feel that it is unsafe to be driven with the brakes the way they are.

She wanted to hear, and I told her. I told her that I would call her tomorrow afternoon and let her know what I decide. She was a very nice person, so I wasn't rude about anything. 

Tomorrow, I am going to call and offer $2,000 for it. If she says no, then so be it. It needs too much work, and I could pay a little more for something else in much better condition. Besides, I was looking for a 6 and a manual. If she agrees to $2k, then i'll park it in my garage and do a little bit on it each week until it is safe and reliable to drive.

I'm not exaggerating on anything I said, and I put this truck in the top 3 scariest vehicles I have ever driven. It was almost as scary as when my '66 Buick lost all brakes at 45mph on a slightly busy road.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish we knew exactly what went into the motor and tranny. that alone can be worth 4k, but if she takes 3k I'd call it fair. i do think 2k is a low ball offer and might even penetrate as offensive, but it's worth a try. 

if it's got a lope than most likely it's got a cam which means that motor has been ripped open and rebuilt, possibly bored with new crank arms and pistons. 

nice write up and good luck. good looking truck.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I wish we knew exactly what went into the motor and tranny. that alone can be worth 4k, but if she takes 3k I'd call it fair. i do think 2k is a low ball offer and might even penetrate as offensive, but it's worth a try.
> 
> if it's got a lope than most likely it's got a cam which means that motor has been ripped open and rebuilt, possibly bored with new crank arms and pistons.
> 
> nice write up and good luck. good looking truck.


After driving it, I know it's been built for sure. But, it's got a bad lifter or pushrod tapping. It's loud enough that I could tell which cylinder it was coming from without having to put a screwdriver to my ear. So, the head would definitely need to come off. For good measure, I would rebuild both of them at the same time. 

Brakes aren't a big deal, but considering that I would have to rebuild them plus the front end, and all of the leaks, I think 2k is worth asking. Then again, brakes and suspension are to be expected on an old truck, so I may offer 2k and see if we can meet at $2500. I'll decide by tomorrow.

She also said that the truck came from North Texas, which is why it has no rust.

And yeah, knowing what's in the engine would be a big help too.

I even slightly considered pulling the 425 with 345hp / 465lbs tq out of my Buick and putting it in there since I know everything about that motor. But that was more of just day dreaming.

This one is next in line to see. I don't mind the pink. :laughing:
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3737100921.html


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

my truck , 2001 7.3 F250 Powerstroke diesel, has a ticking but it's an exhaust leak that sounds like a lifter or injector. is that possible with a gas motor too? 

I like that second one, very clean and straight. and the bed rails look good, too.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Just wow is all I have to say .... Can I drive it too :thumbup:

I am not going to say $2k is a low ball offer, The truck does look good. But what motor does it have installed?
Endless possibilities here. The most likely possibility, is a standard 390 4 barrel which does rock, they added a cam to it and hosed the exhaust.
It takes very little effort for a Ford 1/2 ton truck to chirp or peel off the tires rubber if it has a decent v8 in it.

'76 also has the beginnings of emissions control included. Not a deal breaker, but can be a pain in some states.
You know the line lock was installed for a specific reason, you never got it up to highway speeds to hear how loose the rearend and tranny is. You already know the motor needs work.
You are buying a project or a toy, so long as you treat it as such, you can come out ok. Old fords are tough, I use a 1987 for my daily driver work truck ... I think will just keep it rolling. Why buy new?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> my truck , 2001 7.3 F250 Powerstroke diesel, has a ticking but it's an exhaust leak that sounds like a lifter or injector. is that possible with a gas motor too?
> 
> I like that second one, very clean and straight. and the bed rails look good, too.



I'm positive that this was coming from inside the valve cover. It was so distinct and clear, that I could even tell which cylinder it was coming from. This was no exhaust leak.

Still trying to make contact with the pink truck.



funfool said:


> Just wow is all I have to say .... Can I drive it too :thumbup:
> 
> I am not going to say $2k is a low ball offer, The truck does look good. But what motor does it have installed?
> Endless possibilities here. The most likely possibility, is a standard 390 4 barrel which does rock, they added a cam to it and hosed the exhaust.
> ...


I'll attach a picture of the motor. It was unsafe to go any faster than I did due to the brakes. I've driven plenty of trucks and know how easy it is to light up the back tires with no weight on the back end. In this truck, it was way too easy to do so. So much to the point, that it was almost a pain to get it into motion.

Any emissions that it came with were now gone. Considering the age of the truck, it didn't matter anyways. We can register it as an antique and not have to have it inspected. Or, I could register it as a normal vehicle, in which case just the basic safety equipment needs to be functional (lights, turn signals, horn, ect..) 

That's just it. I'm not looking for a toy or a project. I already have one of those. 



I know with an old car, repairs are to be expected (I pulled my Buick out of a barn that it had sat in for 20 years. Have rebuilt nearly everything myself and just have body work left), but now I would rather hold out and find something that doesn't need so much work right off the start. I know there are still some F100's out there that would make great daily drivers, and that's what I will continue searching for. It won't be my primary daily driver, but when I want to use it, it will be there.

This one was so close that I couldn't resist at least checking it out. If I didn't already have my Buick, then yes, I would be all over this truck due to the engine work done to it.

When I was younger, my father had a '79 F-100 and a few years later we had an '84 F150 with a 351W that we shared. 

Very cool that you have an '87. And yes, why buy new when there were reliably built cars already made that can be had for cheap, and that are easy to keep on the road if you know how to work on them. I don't choose my cars by looks or options. I go by how reliably known the engines are , which is why I want a straight 6 and a stick shift. (my buick was an exception and a regret every time I try to find parts for it)

Here's the engine that is in the truck:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd jump all over that black truck with that motor for 3k. 

what happened with the brown and pink truck? did you get out there today? and nice car. :thumbsup: good to see the old hot rod muscle cars still around.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

If I didn't already have my Buick, I would be all over the black truck as well. But, since I already have the Buick, the black truck is out of my interest. I'm looking for something a little more stock.

I won't be able to go see the pink truck for the next 4 days due to my work schedule.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> If I didn't already have my Buick, I would be all over the black truck as well. But, since I already have the Buick, the black truck is out of my interest. I'm looking for something a little more stock.
> 
> I won't be able to go see the pink truck for the next 4 days due to my work schedule.


the pink truck, do you know where it is in Houston? if it's close perhaps I can go and take a bunch of pictures of the truck all over and test drive it for you. I don't mind if it's close and I get off early enough. I can take some video too and post it all here.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> the pink truck, do you know where it is in Houston? if it's close perhaps I can go and take a bunch of pictures of the truck all over and test drive it for you. I don't mind if it's close and I get off early enough. I can take some video too and post it all here.


No, not yet. I'm still waiting for the seller to respond and call back. 


I can put you in contact with the black truck if you want it. :thumbsup:


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I understand not wanting a project. For example purposes, My sister had a 72 nova she loved and drove to work daily.
It needed the 350 motor rebuilt, her boyfriend new just enough about mechanics to be dangerous and rebuilt the motor.
He put such a high lift cam in it, it was tearing apart the stock valve trane. Either bending push rods, put a hole through the rocker, eventually it pulled a rocker stud out of the head and the heads needed to be removed for machine work. This truly was the end of my sisters love for her 72 nova, she needed a dependable car.

Makes me wonder since we / you strongly believe a cam was installed, is a noise in the valve cover. Could be a big cam with stock valves. Could be a simple fix, I did it on my sisters car in about 1/2 hour at the grocery store parking lot. Next week was another one bad.
I have seen the same mistake done over and over, you do not know who built the motor and what they did or did not do.

I still like the looks of that truck, I like the motor, I like the price.
I would try adding brake fluid if it is low, that may be enough to give it a test drive at highway speeds without spending any money on it, couple bucks for the fluid.
You could always spend a Saturday replacing the cam with something more suitable for daily driving.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

funfool said:


> Makes me wonder since we / you strongly believe a cam was installed, is a noise in the valve cover. Could be a big cam with stock valves.


You do have a good point. I just assumed from the power that the truck had, that the whole thing was built, and didn't even think that it could be the stock valves. 

Crazy about the Nova. Some people think all it needs is a big cam, but there's more to it than just rebuilding it with a larger cam.



funfool said:


> you do not know who built the motor and what they did or did not do.


Exactly. I like the truck quite a bit. You don't see many solid black F100's. But, there's too many questions about it than cannot be answered unless I were to talk to the person that built it.

It wouldn't be just replacing the cam. The whole front end was pretty shot. It was hard to keep it in a straight line. It wanted to wander all over the road, and you couldn't even feel if you were making a difference when trying to correct it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> No, not yet. I'm still waiting for the seller to respond and call back.
> 
> 
> I can put you in contact with the black truck if you want it. :thumbsup:


I would but I'll be looking for a 2000 model 7.3 Powerstroke. Mine being a 2001 has the powdered metal rods which can handle up to 450 hp. The 2000 model 7.3 has forged rods, can go up to 550 hp. That'll be my project build come time, but thanks.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

funfool goes to sleep dreaming of 550 hp :yes:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

my mechanic. at one time this was the fastest 7.3 in the world, only pushing 540 hp I believe, with nitrous capability. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3BBo7loqtk

now she has a new motor sporting Crower rods which can handle in the range of 1000hp, and his own Diesel Innovations cam. 

here she is on her first unofficial run with the new motor. she'd been out of contention for some many years until a few months ago. i think he already broke a transmission with this new motor but built a beefier one now.

this new motor is only pushing somewhere around 750 hp, straight diesel, no nitrous capability.....yet. 

there's a better vid than this, I just have to find it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N6XhTgJRMKk

here it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG89L60sfwI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A_ZvHLbWTQ

found one at the track. this is new, test runs, straight diesel, no nitrous.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0TqSbC2Jgi0


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome. You really need to check out the Diesel drag event the next time they have one at Houston Raceway Park.






funfool said:


> funfool goes to sleep dreaming of 550 hp :yes:


It's only like $300.00 to have a vehicle shipped from Tx to NM. I've already done the full inspection for you. I can even set you up with a shipper. There's one not far from here that ships classic cars out once a week. That dream could be a reality. Just sayin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I was trying to make it to Ennis, Tx this past April 13th for the Texas Diesel Nationals, but work happened. 

next time. we can both go. :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3818119019.html

and 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3819831939.html

Same guy selling both cars. I contacted him with interest in the 2006, and wanted to see / hear it run. He refused to show me the car unless I agreed to buy it first. He insisted that I bring $5,500 cash and meet him in a random unnamed public place. Claimed he worked in law enforcemnent, but refused to tell me his name, and also refused to meet at a police station to show the car.

With the feeling of "about to get robbed", I told him "good luck selling your cars".

Who buys a car without hearing it run first?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

those are cool cars and with the police package we know they move. but i thought you were looking for an old Ranger?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> but i thought you were looking for an old Ranger?


See post #7. I am looking for both a car and a truck. I'm pretty set on the car I want. I'd be plenty fine with any of the trucks I listed.



r0ckstarr said:


> One of these:
> 2004+ Crown Victoria (no P71's)
> 2004+ Grand Marquis
> 
> ...


I originally didn't want a P71, but those 2 in particular looked to be in such great shape, that if they ran good, I would have gotten one. 

The reason why I didn't want a P71 is because the majority of them are white. While there is nothing wrong with a white car, the P71's white paint are known to flake and peel off. It was a cheaper paint used only on the fleet vehicles.

Also, because the P71's used for police duty spend their lives idling more than driving. The lack of oil pressure from constant idling takes its toll on the timing guides. You'll know the timing guides are worn if the engine sounds like an old Singer Sewing Machine at idle.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3829978899.html

This is a truck that someone sculpted out of bondo. Not even interested in the test drive. :no:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

As an update to this thread. I finally found something I liked back in September.
I've always liked the idea of a small RWD car, and the Miata always stuck out to me. Just never thought I would actually own one. Went and test drove it, and fell in love with it. 

2004 LS w/74k miles. 6spd with the suspension package. Tan leather and matching tan cloth top. The color is Black Cherry Mica.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it uncouth to ask how much you paid?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

$8,700 total.


----------



## Jdwilson112 (Mar 29, 2014)

Get the f150 with the 300. I had a 93 step side with the 5sp it was an absolute beast, I couldn't kill that thing. It had over 235k on the original engine by the time I traded it in. Also got rear ended by a mustang and the truck was barley phased bc of the steel bumper they used back then, loved that truck, only reason I sold it was to get a newer one...btw I found it at a local backyard dealer for $1800, those shops are good if u know what u r looking for and know enough about the vehicle to tell if it runs right, otherwise stay away from them. I've had great luck with Craigslist and autotrader over the years, u might want to try swap meets and car/truck shows too sometime u can get a good deal


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Jdwilson112 said:


> Get the f150 with the 300. I had a 93 step side with the 5sp it was an absolute beast, I couldn't kill that thing. It had over 235k on the original engine by the time I traded it in. Also got rear ended by a mustang and the truck was barley phased bc of the steel bumper they used back then, loved that truck, only reason I sold it was to get a newer one...btw I found it at a local backyard dealer for $1800, those shops are good if u know what u r looking for and know enough about the vehicle to tell if it runs right, otherwise stay away from them. I've had great luck with Craigslist and autotrader over the years, u might want to try swap meets and car/truck shows too sometime u can get a good deal


I agree. The 300 is a well known reliable motor. I've seen a few that have gone over 300k without a rebuild.


----------

